# Planet Whizbang Launches Associate Program



## HCK (May 2, 2006)

Greetings from Planet Whizbang.....

Last year around this time I posted free internet plans telling people how to make their own inexpensive Planet Whizbang wheel hoe. Response has been heartwarming. The wheel hoe with it's oscillating stirrup blade is a remarkable tool for cultivating in the garden.

In addition to the free, step-by-step plans, I also offer reasonably-priced parts kits, and even fully assembled wheel hoes. A lot of people like to have a little help with the project... or a lot of help. I cover all the bases. 

Now I've started a Planet Whizbang Associate Program. If you have a blog or web site, you simply provide a link to my site. if your referral buys a kit or complete hoe, you get a pretty nice little commission from me.

Complete details are HERE

Best Whizbang wishes,

Herrick Kimball


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

I will check into it, thanks.


----------

